# Hello Hello



## powerhousebabe (Jul 28, 2003)

Hello everyone, let me introduce myself I???m 21 years old 5??? 131-133 lbs with about 21-23% bf.  I am planning to compete in April 2004 and hoping to get down to contest size by then.  I am very consistent in my training.  I do cardio 2-3 times a week, weights about 4-5.  I picked up my first set of weights my senior year in high school (3 years ago).  Right now I???m planning to lean out.   Hopefully get down to the single digits during contest time.  Right now I???m having trouble trying to eat right.  So hopefully you guys can help me out. Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2003)

powerhousebabe welcome to Im! 

hopefully we can be of help with your contest preparation!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 28, 2003)

Hello powerhousebabe!  I am a powerhouseguy.  

Welcome to IM!


----------



## powerhousebabe (Jul 29, 2003)

thanks for the welcome  

btw..Powerhouse is THE place to be!!


----------



## buffed (Jul 29, 2003)

WELCOME to IM powerhouse


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 29, 2003)

where is powerhouse?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by powerhousebabe *_
> thanks for the welcome
> 
> btw..Powerhouse is THE place to be!!




It sure beats the hell out of Bally's!!!!


----------



## powerhousebabe (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> where is powerhouse?


Powerhouse gym is everywhere...probably not one in your area.  I work at the one in the Chicago area.


----------



## powerhousebabe (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> It sure beats the hell out of Bally's!!!!


ewww Ballys  that place has a strange vibe everytime I walk in


----------



## Mudge (Jul 31, 2003)

I work out at a World Gym, I like it


----------



## powerhousebabe (Jul 31, 2003)

no matter where you train, just as long as if you feel comfortable and stay motivated then that's all you need.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 5, 2003)

Powerhouse, hhok up with Jodi, and or jbo  they will help you with the diet!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi PHB...welcome to IM!


----------



## powerhousebabe (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks Saweet.  I'm thinking about to posting my training and diet  to keep me on track.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I work out at a World Gym, I like it
> *Is that in SF?*


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 12, 2003)

World Gym, Powerhouse, Gold's, Bally's, and 24 Hour are everywhere....Though, I was not familiar with Powerhouse till I moved to So-Cal.


----------

